# غير بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مايو 2008)

3==


ورة احب المشروع يطلب من عامل محطة البنزين ملء الخزان للخر 
ويساله اى نوع من الوقود تريد









تابع 4==

صورة هنا يخبرة بانه يريد الماء لملئ الخزان فقط ماء
والعامل يتعجب للطلب







تابع الصور والشرح

5==



صورة العامل يملئ الخزان الموجود بحقيبة السيارة ماء 

فقط ماء






تابع الصور والشرح

6==

صورة ملئ الماء








تابع7==

صورة صاحب المشروع وهو يتابع العامل








احساس بالسعادة للتحرر من شراء البنزيت وضياع الراتب علية
8==


صورة السيارة بعد ادارة المحرك وخروج العادم 
فقط بخار ماء









تابع

9==

صورة العادم بعد الضغط على الدواسة البننزين ولاحظ الكم العالى لبخار الماء
لاتلوث لا اكاسيد لا سموم بالهواء 
فقط بخار ماء








لاحظ عند ضغطه على دواسة البنزين ان العادم فقط بخار ماء لا تلوث للبيئة

11==


لاحظ حجم وكم العادم بخار ماء 100%









تابع الصور

12==

عنا صاحب المشروع يستعد لقيادة السيارة









ها هو يظهر فى شاشة التلفار فى نشرة الاخبار كما بالصورة

14==


فقح الخزان لاضافة الماء







تابع
15==


فلتر غسيل الغاز 








تابع

17==



خروج الغاز الى المحرك


الى المانفول 
لايوجد مكان لدخول الهواء لعدم الحاجة له









تابع 18===

مكان التوصيل للمجرك

بالمانفول






تابع







19===

وحدة تكثيف 
من اسرار الاختراع 









تابع

20===








ابع الشرح والصور


21==


ونها يشرح انها سهل وامنه 
واى شاب يحب الاختراع يمكنه عمل ذالك






تابع

22==

مقدم البرنامج يشرحه

المذيع





تابع



23==


المقدم للبرنامج يسكب الماء على الارض حتى يتاكد الناس منه







24===












تابع

25==



السيارة اثناء سيرها









26===



وهنا صورة صاحب الاختراع يسير بسيارته فى المدينه


ويقول للعالم ها انا نجحت فيما فشلتم انتم فيه










والعجيب انك تجد من ملئ قلبه الحقد على فقراء ومساكين المسلمين ويرفض وصول هذا العلم لهم 

هو يجيد شيئا واحدا فى حياته هو الشر والكذب 

هناك الكثير من الناس الذين نجحوا في عمل ذالك التغيير وستجدون افلامهم على الانترنت

ومن اراد نقل الموضوع فلينقله فالعلم لله تعالى وان كره البعض ذالك


الحمد لله بعد البحث بيت مئات الافلام عثرت على مجموعة جميلة جدا من الافلام اللتى تشرح كيف تحويل السيارة بالسير بالكامل على وقود الماء 
او غاز الهيدروجين

ولنبداء على بركة الله تعالى 

مجموعة الافلام تحت اسم

Booster Rally part 

ستجد الافلام مشروحة بالصور لمن لا يقدر على مشاهدة الافلام

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oeDX...aynext_from=PL
ان تغير الرابط فضع الاسم فى يوتيوب وانقر على بحث وستجده 

1==

وويستخدم لتلك الوحدة​ 

V110 فولت​
5 A أمبير​
550 W وات​
61 لوح معدنى (كاثود-انود) و60 وحدو تفاعل ​
ولكل وحدة 2 فولت كهربي​




​





​ 
2===










3===











4==









5==










6==





8==







9==









10==













و وترقبوا البقية باذن الله تعالى



ان اردت ان توفر مالك وتصبح صاحب مشروع يغنيك فعليك ان تدخل التجارب 
حاول وجرب وستصل باذن الله تعالى الى افضل النتائج 
ولا تنتظر دائما ان ياتى من يطعمك بملعقة من ذهب 

والله لقد عجبت من هؤلاء الذين نجحوا فى بلادهم 
و اصبحت من الاحباط لما اراه من خوف وكسل وتخاذل الشباب عن خوض التجربة 
تدل الافلام على تطور جديد دخل السوق الامريكية منذ شهر واحد فقط ! فاين نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اليوم اقدم لكم احدى التجارب الناجحة لعمل وحدة انتاج وقود الماء = غاز الهيدروجين والاكسحين
لاستبداله بالبنزين 
الرابط لفلم التجربة هنا​


او اكتب فو يوتيوب هذا الاسم ​ 


الصور ​ 

انتظر حتى اكتمال تحميلها 
1==
قبل ادارة المحرك وفاح الكونتاكت ​ 
لايوجد اى غاز متصاعد​ 




​ 


2==
بدء تحليل الماء




​ 
3==
التحليل يصل بسرعة الى الاسفل ​ 




​ 


4==
التحليل بكامل الخلية الى اسفل الالواح​ 




​ 
5==
مستوى درجة الجرارة لايتعدى ال60 درجة وهى ممتازة ​ 




​ 



6==
وحدة غسيل الغاو والمسمي بالببلر​ 




​ 

شئ مفرح جدا مستوى النجاح الذى وصل اليه هؤلاء الناس​​ 
والان مع نفس المطور للخلية السابقة وقد استخدم الكهرباء المنزلية 

110 فولت و 15 أمبير 
حوالى 1515 وات كهربي

لانتاج غاز يكفى لعمل لهب لحام الحديد وتشغيل المحركات الكبيرة الصعة

والجدير بالذكر انه استخدم التيار الAC و ليس ال DC

,و استخدم 4 وحدات كل منها بها 10 خلايا 
المجموع 40 خلية بمعدل 2,8 فولت الى 3 فولت لكل خلية منهم

الرابط للفلم هنا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBnt7hZIsoQ

او اكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب

هناshow me your hydrogen fuel cell ~ H 2 Go®


الان مع الصور

1==
الجهاز وهو مغلق 












2===
جهاز قياس الامبير وقياسه الان 15 أمبير






3==
عداد قياس الحرارة وهى لانزيد عن 60 درجة مئوية











4==












5==


كابل توصيل الكهرباء للجهاز






6==
خرطوم خروج الغازمن اعلى الجهاز





7==
مصدر الكهرباء من الحائط







8==

الباببلر او وحدة غسيل الغاز ولاحظ بالصورة سرعة وحجم الفقاعات وخروجها من الماء





9==

الجهاز مفتوح ولاحظ التوصيلات الكهربية كلها على التوالى وليس على التوازى


لاحظ العدد الكبير لوحدات تحليل الماء 
وهذا ما اعنية عند التوصيل على التوالى احصل على كمية غاز عالية جدا تكفي لمحرك السيارة وزيادة 
مع المحافظة على استهلاك قليل للكهرباء 
حيث ان مقاومة الخلية للكهرباء بوجود الكترولود تقترب من الصفر

وبالتالى فقط احتاج الى 15 أمبير وبالتالى اسلاك توصيل اقل فى السمك و القطر 
وبالتالى عدم سخولكابلات التوصيل 
وكذالك عدم سخونة للوحدات عند التحليل = لا تصل للغليان
وبالتالى اى دينامو فى اى موديل سياراة يستطيع تشغيلها
هذا لمن اراد توفير امواله المهدرة عبثا
فى شراء بنزين او دينزل





10==

اسم الغازعلى الجهاز





11=
اعلانه عن الكهرباء المستخدمه







12==

مواصفات جهازة قد كتبها على الورقة على الجهاز 







هكذا يتم تقديم التجارب والخبرات للاخرين 
ولهذا نجح هؤلاء وفشل الكثيرين 

السلام عليكم اخوتى الكرام 

مع التطور السؤيع للتكنولوجيا ظهر بالاسواق نوع جديد محولات الكهرباء اللتى تعمل على كهرباء بطارية السيارة

وفوجدت هذا الفلم لشخص استطاع تغيير الوقود لسيارته لتعمل على وقود الماء 

وسنرى بالصور الشرح- لها 


الان لمن اراد مشاهدة الفلم الرابط هنا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsN4j...eature=related
وعند تغير الرابط فاكتب اسم الفلم فى youtube
اسم الفلمBooster Rally part 5

والان مع الصور 


1==


صاحب السيارة وهو يشرح كيف نحج فى استخدام وقود الماء لسيارته ووضع خلية التحضير و المكونات فى حقيبة السيارة = الشنطة








سيتم رفع صورة صورة حتى لا تطول الصفحة وتثقل وعند تحميل الصور 
2==

صورة حقيبة السيارة وبها كل المكونات الخاصة بتلك الطريقة الجديدة لانتج وقود الماء او غازى الهيدروجين والاكسجين










تابع الباق

3==



صورة هذ المطور وهو يشرح مكونات الخلية 


يبدء بشرح وحدة تحويل التيار المتردد 110 فولت الى تيار مستمر 110 فولت مع الذبذبات له ال50 لكل ثانية تقريبا

لاحظ ان تردد دائرة ستانلى ماير كانت 40 ذبذبت بالثانية













تابع الشرح
==



هنا صورة صاحب الفكرة وهو يشرح تلك القطعة اللتى بيده


هى وحدة سليكونات لتوحيد التيار الكهربي قبل دخوله الى خلية التحليل الكهربي للماء 


حيث ذكر ان بها يتم التغيير من AC

الى DC












تابع 
5==



صورة الوحدة لتوحيد التيار الكهربي


يمكن اى كهربءي ان يصمم تلك الدائرة 

الخرج لها تيار مستمر من 5 مبير الى 15 مبير مثلا

حسب حجم مصدر التيار والخلية








تابع

6==



صورة وحدة التحوبل الكهربي اللتى تباع في المحلات هذا العام 



الخل الكهربي لها 12 فولت 

والخرج الكهربي 110 فولت متردد او 220 متردد 












فكرة رائعة

تابع 7==



صورة خلية انتاج وقود الماء 

ويشرح صاحبها الى انها مقسمة الى 110 غرفة كما فى بطارية السيارة والتوصيل على التوالى 

بحيث يكون من 1 فولت الى 2 فولت لكل غرفة 

و قد صمم الغرف بحيث لا يتم خلط الماء بين الغرف وبعضها











8==




صورة وحدة التحليل الكهربي لانتاج وقود الماء



لاحظ اسلوب عزل الماء واحكام الغلق على الغازات












لاحظ بالصورة هنا سلك التوصيل الكهربي 

سمك السلك حوالى 3 مللى متر مثل السلك المستخدم بالمنازل 












تابع

صور السلك السالب موصل بالطرف الاخر للخلية

لاحظة لونه اسود











صورة جهاز التحويل الكهربي للسيارة الى كهرباه 110 فولت او 220 فولت 


وبيعطى 1800 وات متردد










فهل من مجرب لها







تمت بحمد الله تعالى


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 مايو 2008)

يعطيك ألف عافية اخي الكريم


أتمنى ان لا تنطفيء حماستك أبدا وان تستمر في طرح هذه المواضيع النوعية بالفعل .....


انا اتابع مواضعيك اول باول وسافكر بطريقة معينة لتحضير دورة متطورة ومتقدمة في مجال الطاقة المتجددة

تكون مركزة على تحليل ودراسة هذه التجارب النوعية ان شاء الله


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يوليو 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> يعطيك ألف عافية اخي الكريم
> 
> 
> أتمنى ان لا تنطفيء حماستك أبدا وان تستمر في طرح هذه المواضيع النوعية بالفعل .....
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
ولعل الله تعالى يوفق المسلمين لانتاج مثلها وافضل منها


----------



## WAT (2 يوليو 2008)

الصراحة أن الموضوع ممتاز , وقد بحثت فيه كثيراً 
من الناحية النظرية لا يوجد أية مشاكل , ولكن قمت بمراسلة الشركات المصنعة للمحركات مثل Perkins VOLVO (لأني مهتم جداً بتطبيق هذه التقنية على مجموعات التوليد ) فكانت الردود كالتالي : 
1- Volvo + Scania : العملية قيد الدراسة و النتائج النهائية للعملية لم تنتهي 
2- Perkins & Caterpiller : إن تطبيق هذه التقنية على المحرك يلغي الكفالة و قد يسبب إضرار بالمحرك 

علماً أن تقنية و قود الهيدروجين ( وبعض الأشكال الأخرى من الوقود البديل ) موجودة على مواقع الإنترنت لشركة Volvo و Scania 

بالإضافة أن شركة أمريكية تعمل في هذا المجال أفادت أن مجموعة العادم يجب أن تكون من Stainless Steel , لأنها لوكانت من الحديد فإنها ستتعرض للتلف و التأكسد بسرعة بسبب أن نسبة الأوكسجين الناتج عن تحلل الماء و الذي لم يدخل في تفاعل الإحتراق عالية .............


بالنسبة للشركات السيارات لم يصلني منهم الرد سلباً أو إيجاباً بهذا الخصوص......................... 

يرجى ممن لديه معلومات أو أي شهادة من الشركات المصنعة للمحركات عن إمكانية إستخدام هذه التقنية في المحركات مشاركتنا فيها .:81:


----------



## عبود ميك (2 يوليو 2008)

إخواني ذوي الخبرة والتجارب،عند توصيل محرك البنزين بخلية الهيدروجين أو خزان الهيدروجين،فهل سيعمل بنفس الكفائة،أم أنها ستتغير؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## WAT (2 يوليو 2008)

المحرك سيعمل بكفائة أفضل , وهناك توفير في الوقود 
و لكن السؤال المهم هل هناك تأثير على المحرك على المدى الطويل , وهذا ماكنت أبحث عنه حيث لم أحصل على أي رد من الشركات الصانعة للمحركات , كما أنه حتى الآن لا يوجد أي مواصفة Standards 
للعمل بهذه الطريقة . وفي حال وجودها لدي أحد الأعضاء نرجو منه إعلامنا بها مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يوليو 2008)

wat قال:


> المحرك سيعمل بكفائة أفضل , وهناك توفير في الوقود
> و لكن السؤال المهم هل هناك تأثير على المحرك على المدى الطويل , وهذا ماكنت أبحث عنه حيث لم أحصل على أي رد من الشركات الصانعة للمحركات , كما أنه حتى الآن لا يوجد أي مواصفة Standards
> للعمل بهذه الطريقة . وفي حال وجودها لدي أحد الأعضاء نرجو منه إعلامنا بها مع الشكر الجزيل



بالطبع الشركات ستلغى الضمان للسيارات الجديدة لان تلك الخلايا انتاج ورش محلية ومجهودات فردية 


ولكن الجدير بالذكر ان كفائة المحرك ترتفع لتصل الى 300% وبالتالى من 60 حصان مثلا الى 180 حصان 

وههنا تختل معايير البيع للسيارات واشياء تريد الشركات ان تتجنبها

ولكن لا خطورة على المحرك عمليا لانك لا تستخدم القدرة القصوى للمحرك = الحرق العالى على السرعات

وهو يعطى عمر افتراضي اطول للمحرك لانك لن تجتاج لضغط كميات عالية من البنزين وهو سائل لايقبل الانضغاط مما يجعله تقلل العمر الافتراضى للمحرك 

اما وقود الماء فهو غاز يقبل الانضغاط ويحسن من كفاءة المحرك


----------



## عبود ميك (3 يوليو 2008)

ممتاز مشكووووووررريييييييين عالإجابة إخواني الأعزاء.أخي مبتدىء كثر الله من أمثالك،ونفع بك البلاد والعباد.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 أغسطس 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> ممتاز مشكووووووررريييييييين عالإجابة إخواني الأعزاء.أخي مبتدىء كثر الله من أمثالك،ونفع بك البلاد والعباد.





و جزاك الله خيرا 

وهنا السيارة لا تستخدم الهواء الجوى فقط الغازين الناتجين من تحلل الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم كل من له تجارب فى عمل الهيدروجين فاليضعها فى هذة الرابطة وهى صفحة مثبته لعرض التجارب الشخصية لانتاج الهيدروجين واستخدامه ....الخ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97628.html


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (11 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز مبتدئ لينوكس:
أنا لا أريدك أن تضيع وقتك بالرد على أشياء قد تراها خاطئة من وجهة نظرك.
إنما أريد أن ألمَ بكل خصائص الهيدروجين بسلبياته وإيجابياته وان أحيط علما بكل مخاطره 
من أجل هذا أريدك أن تسترسل بالرد على كل معلومة خاطئة ليكون في ذلك منفعة للأمة ويكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة.
ولك مني خالص الشكر والامتنان


----------

